# multicar policy ?



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Shiney..

I have 3 vehicles in the house, mine, wifes and daughters,
Is there a policy that I can insure all 3 cars but each driver still keeps there own NCB.
Myself and wife have full NCB, currently 70%,protected, my daughter is still learning to drive, has her own Fully comp policy at the moment and is due to have 1yrs NCB in April.
2 Cars are due for renewal in March... 

What is going to be the best and cheapest way to insure them all, 
Everyone has a clean licence, no points, no claims.
Apart from the wife who had a no fault claim in 2008 costing £5700.00 to repair and 1 windscreen claim in 2009...
cars are as follows

2008 ford mondeo titanium 2.0tdci.
2010 ford focus 1.6tdci zetec 
2011 ford ka. 1.2 studio
Any help is gladly welcomed.

Nigel.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We do have access to a handful of family fleet schemes, if I'm honest we've not had many enquiries so I can't comment if the rates are good or bad. 

You are more than welcome to give us a ring and we can take down all the details and get some quotes for you. If we are good, this may even open up a new market for us!


----------

